# Bait thief at Day Break



## Captain Jake Adams (Oct 3, 2007)

I don't know how to get in touch with you but you know who you are. You are the lowlife that we have on camera stealing pinfish out of other peoples' traps and taking croakers out of my holding pin that I spent days catching. I'll refrain from posting your name on here but if you read this, it would be in your best interest to never show your face at our marina again. There is nothing worse than a thief!


----------



## Snagged Line (Sep 30, 2007)

Leave him a message on your traps................I hate a Thief too.


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

Forget the message, set him up and confront him and give him a little talkin to. Up close and personal.


----------



## MikeG (Oct 5, 2007)

Post his name and pic on here. I hate this nice guy shit. A thief is a thief.


----------



## Hydro Therapy 2 (Sep 11, 2008)

:thumbsup: X-2


DoneDeal2 said:


> Post his name and pic on here. I hate this nice guy shit. A thief is a thief.


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

DoneDeal2 said:


> Post his name and pic on here. I hate this nice guy shit. A thief is a thief.


Yepper.....ifin he's been caught and his face is posted that may stop him from doing it again....:thumbsup:


----------



## Outside9 (Apr 30, 2008)

Just remember, getting even or resorting to violence is never the answer. However, it will damn sure make you feel better.
I sure hope this is an out of towner and not one of our local folks.


----------



## The Mayor (Aug 20, 2009)

Pic anda name!!


----------



## chad403 (Apr 20, 2008)

We aren't talking about 3-5 croakers either. There was like 100 in that trap


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

chad403 said:


> We aren't talking about 3-5 croakers either. There was like 100 in that trap



Sounds more like a local bait seller, stealing and making $$$ so post away!:thumbup:


----------



## Trucker (Sep 25, 2008)

A picture would make everybody happy. I know his momma would be proud.


----------



## 20simmons sea skiff (Aug 20, 2010)

give his name to zimmerman


----------



## kendive (Sep 9, 2008)

20simmons sea skiff said:


> give his name to zimmerman


:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Flatspro (Oct 3, 2007)

Wirelessly posted

Call them out!


----------



## LITECATCH (Oct 2, 2007)

I got your back Jake! Lets get them!!


----------



## Downtime2 (Sep 27, 2007)

You wanna throw em' under the bus here???!!! Suits me..... Get ta' chunkin'...


----------



## Choozee (Jun 12, 2010)

I vote reveal him too- what's the point in protecting him and allowing him to repeat the offense to another!


----------



## DLo (Oct 2, 2007)

There's nothing worse than a thief, post the picture, he earned it.


----------



## Boatjob1 (Oct 2, 2007)

Not exposing them lets them fly under the radar and promotes this kind of activity. I say, picture, and name, and even more, but I respect your descision either way. Didn't somebody mention on an old Post that there is a law and heavy penalty for robbing somebodys traps or holding pens?

PS He put himself in a position to be caught when he took something that didn't belong to him. He was caught, now he should face whatever results from his actions.


----------



## aroundthehorn (Aug 29, 2010)

Is this person a forum member? I don't get it.


----------



## zulubravo34 (Dec 23, 2010)

aroundthehorn said:


> Is this person a forum member? I don't get it.


Even if he is, rat em out!! Can't stand thieves!


----------



## bigrick (Sep 29, 2010)

I get heated even hearing stuff like this. I've had a few things stolen and It's probably best I didn't know who it was.


----------



## JoshH (Sep 28, 2007)

post the name.... we have bait thieves at our marina too....


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

Whats the point of a thread like this? I dislike thieves too. If your not going to drop the hammer, why make an open ended post about someone stealing something. Just askin.

Kind of like....

I know who you are, and I'm gonna get you...... (or) The next time I see you fishing my "Private" spot, I'm gonna be mad at you.


Please.


----------



## 20simmons sea skiff (Aug 20, 2010)

post the picture, turn it over to law, whats the value of the bait??probally isnt the only thing he steals. its against the law to rob a crab trap, why not a bait trap


----------



## hjorgan (Sep 30, 2007)

Pinfish sell for 4.99 a dozen at shops that sell them.
Not sure about croakers.


----------



## Yakavelli (Mar 17, 2010)

Realtor said:


> Whats the point of a thread like this? I dislike thieves too. If your not going to drop the hammer, why make an open ended post about someone stealing something. Just askin.
> 
> Kind of like....
> 
> ...


Agreed 100%! I guess he would rather just cry about it than actually do anything. Why protect a sorry piece of shit thief. Just keep it to yourself next time, and go cry into your pillow.


----------



## Aquahollic (Sep 24, 2009)

Post their picture and real name not their screen name. Several of us have the same screen name with slightly different spellings.


----------



## Flatspro (Oct 3, 2007)

Wirelessly posted

Croakers are $9.99 a dozen!


----------



## Coastal Cowboy (Feb 12, 2012)

If you know who he is, just go get him, tie him up, and put him in the water at the stern of your boat, use him for the bait.


----------



## aroundthehorn (Aug 29, 2010)

Realtor said:


> Whats the point of a thread like this? I dislike thieves too. If your not going to drop the hammer, why make an open ended post about someone stealing something. Just askin.
> 
> Kind of like....
> 
> ...


Jim, that was what I was wondering, too. Why not just go to the law for something like this? Hope it all works out.


----------



## flukedaddy (Apr 11, 2009)

Man I used to fish allot out of daybreak.. I would throw the net once maybe twice around cleaning station and wear em out.... Why would you steal and with all the boats out there and workers etc. Daybreak is more like a family out there. I'm sure they won't stand for it tell the right person problem solved..


----------



## southern yakker (Jun 25, 2012)

Nobaody likes a thief so either post the picture or dont post a thread.


----------



## Captain Jake Adams (Oct 3, 2007)

Yakavelli said:


> Agreed 100%! I guess he would rather just cry about it than actually do anything. Why protect a sorry piece of shit thief. Just keep it to yourself next time, and go cry into your pillow.
> 
> You talk pretty big for a computer fisherman.


----------



## Captain Jake Adams (Oct 3, 2007)

I would like to clarify a couple of things. First of all, I have 2 eyewitnesses who "are pretty sure" they think they know who the guy was. Our surveillance cameras for sure show the boat with 2 people on it emptying my holding pin as well as other peoples' pinfish traps at the same time the eye witnesses saw it. However, our cameras are not great quality and the picture is very grainy so it's hard to even see a detailed face. The boat looks like a 23-24 key west center console. I do have my opinion on who the culprit is (not even sure if he is a forum member but I think he reads it). But without being 100% sure (even though I'm 99%), it's not in my best interest to post a name or face on a public forum. We have a business to run and I'm not trying to get sued for slander. I was hoping the thief would read my post and stay the hell away from our place of business but if I see him, believe me, there will be words exchanged. If and when I am 100%, not 99% sure who he is, I will gladly post his name and face on here. If anyone has a problem how I am handling this, my number is 426-1958, feel free to call me instead of hiding behind your screen name.


----------



## inshorecatch (Oct 1, 2007)

These things cost money, figure the cost and see if it reaches felony status, call the cops and have him arrested. Wont happen again , does the grainy pic show # on hull?


----------



## LITECATCH (Oct 2, 2007)

Well i can tell yakavelli has never met Capt. Jake Adams!! Hey Jake, maybe he will ride over to bring you a pillow! I would love to be there for that!!!!!!!


----------



## gameaholic (Oct 1, 2007)

post the video


----------



## marmidor (Mar 15, 2008)

Captain Jake Adams said:


> I would like to clarify a couple of things. First of all, I have 2 eyewitnesses who "are pretty sure" they think they know who the guy was. Our surveillance cameras for sure show the boat with 2 people on it emptying my holding pin as well as other peoples' pinfish traps at the same time the eye witnesses saw it. However, our cameras are not great quality and the picture is very grainy so it's hard to even see a detailed face. The boat looks like a 23-24 key west center console. I do have my opinion on who the culprit is (not even sure if he is a forum member but I think he reads it). But without being 100% sure (even though I'm 99%), it's not in my best interest to post a name or face on a public forum. We have a business to run and I'm not trying to get sued for slander. I was hoping the thief would read my post and stay the hell away from our place of business but if I see him, believe me, there will be words exchanged. If and when I am 100%, not 99% sure who he is, I will gladly post his name and face on here. If anyone has a problem how I am handling this, my number is 426-1958, feel free to call me instead of hiding behind your screen name.


I say do what is best for Capt. Jake Adams! I am with everyone on here,I hate a thief BUT being a well know Capt./business owner you have to pick your battles. As bad as it sucks that's the way it is. Karma is a bitch and it will catch up with that jackass! Good luck!


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Yeah...posting the video will not open yourself to any liable issues.....


----------



## Goldigger (Mar 14, 2011)

*got it*



Captain Jake Adams said:


> I don't know how to get in touch with you but you know who you are. You are the lowlife that we have on camera stealing pinfish out of other peoples' traps and taking croakers out of my holding pin that I spent days catching. I'll refrain from posting your name on here but if you read this, it would be in your best interest to never show your face at our marina again. There is nothing worse than a thief!


Captain Jake , I got everything you were tring to say without having to explain it to these yoyo's. You know like calling someone a dumb??s and them not knowing it,You were not 100 % sure or you would haves ID'ed them. Do your thing ,you and your family work your ass off catching bait for some sob to steal it. you are one of the top captains in Pcola and always professional and courteous to me and my family. On the hiding behind computer guy screw him . you know how we have to deal with them it makes for a shtty day. I wouldn't give the guy the time of day.


----------



## thataway (Oct 15, 2007)

Put up one of these "game cameras" near the traps, and get a better resolution photo. At least you can get the FL numbers off the boat. The cops might be able to enhance the video and get the numbers off what you have. Even a partial number will be enough with the brand of the boat, size etc.

We have to stop this type of thing! If they get away with it, they will keep on trying. We put one guy away for 15 years in our neighborhood. The stuff he was caught with was less than the cost of a dozen pin fish. But he had stolen a number of other much more expensive things in the past--this time we caught him!


----------



## Yakavelli (Mar 17, 2010)

Captain Jake Adams said:


> I would like to clarify a couple of things. First of all, I have 2 eyewitnesses who "are pretty sure" they think they know who the guy was. Our surveillance cameras for sure show the boat with 2 people on it emptying my holding pin as well as other peoples' pinfish traps at the same time the eye witnesses saw it. However, our cameras are not great quality and the picture is very grainy so it's hard to even see a detailed face. The boat looks like a 23-24 key west center console. I do have my opinion on who the culprit is (not even sure if he is a forum member but I think he reads it). But without being 100% sure (even though I'm 99%), it's not in my best interest to post a name or face on a public forum. We have a business to run and I'm not trying to get sued for slander. I was hoping the thief would read my post and stay the hell away from our place of business but if I see him, believe me, there will be words exchanged. If and when I am 100%, not 99% sure who he is, I will gladly post his name and face on here. If anyone has a problem how I am handling this, my number is 426-1958, feel free to call me instead of hiding behind your screen name.


This is a bit different from your original post. Originally you said you KNOW who the guy is. Sorry bout the crybaby statement. I am just as pissed about sorry ass thieves as you are. Screw those bastards. If you're not sure who it was, I think youre handling it right. We were all misled by your original post. I'll go cry on my own pillow now...behind my computer lol.


----------



## LITECATCH (Oct 2, 2007)

:thumbup::thumbup: Good response! Jake is a great guy!


----------



## Goldigger (Mar 14, 2011)

*Great Guy*



LITECATCH said:


> :thumbup::thumbup: Good response! Jake is a great guy!


I'll second That


----------



## Captain Jake Adams (Oct 3, 2007)

Yakavelli said:


> This is a bit different from your original post. Originally you said you KNOW who the guy is. Sorry bout the crybaby statement. I am just as pissed about sorry ass thieves as you are. Screw those bastards. If you're not sure who it was, I think youre handling it right. We were all misled by your original post. I'll go cry on my own pillow now...behind my computer lol.


No problem man, sorry if I was misleading in the first post. That's why I figured I needed to clarify the situation. I just hate a thief!


----------



## TURTLE (May 22, 2008)

DoneDeal2 said:


> Post his name and pic on here. I hate this nice guy shit. A thief is a thief.


*+10*


----------



## Ruger7mmmag (Jun 3, 2011)

Having had someone steal from me, it's extremely important a papertrail or pressure is applied to the person as soon in their life as possible or it only makes them braver as they think they become invincible and next thing they know they are breaking into houses, stealing guns etc. By you nailing this guy now, you could save him a world of hurt. I'd post what you have. He gave up his rights the minute he broke the law stealing your stuff.


----------



## Fog Ducker (Dec 24, 2009)

Captain Jake Adams said:


> I don't know how to get in touch with you but you know who you are. You are the lowlife that we have on camera stealing pinfish out of other peoples' traps and taking croakers out of my holding pin that I spent days catching. I'll refrain from posting your name on here but if you read this, it would be in your best interest to never show your face at our marina again. There is nothing worse than a thief!


Hey Jake,

Glad to hear y'all are on top of it. My pinfish trap was raided the last four times I put it in. The last time someone actually re-baited it. I was about to take it out and find it a new home. Hopefully the douchebag will think about it a little harder. Or let me know when he's been doing his thing and I'll be happy to join the welcoming committee the next time he shows up.

Dean "Aqua...Holic"


----------



## 85okhai (Mar 15, 2010)

hate when a sob takes bait from my trap. have you tried zip tieing the trap closed i started to do that and it has helped from keeping the thiefs away


----------



## Mudigger (Aug 5, 2011)

Did he look like this. This jerk has been stealing from me for years, now. 

All jokes aside, turn over all your information to the authorities. If we all do this and the guy is stealing for a living then he just might get caught. Good luck with it.


----------



## Steel Hooked (Jun 29, 2009)

Wirelessly posted

There also folks that keep their boats at Daybreak that will steal your fishing spots while you take them fishing no offense to Daybreak and then go back and fish them and invite all their buddies


----------



## fredaalfie (Jul 7, 2012)

A thief is really a headache.


----------



## Strictly Bizness (Oct 2, 2007)

It makes me wonder if this is the same asshat that cleaned out all of the traps across the bayou at Harborview this past weekend. The Harborview staff said the same thing about the cameras (grainy and hard to make out a face). There was a lot of pissed off fisherman Saturday morning when we pulled up empty pinfish traps!


----------



## marmidor (Mar 15, 2008)

Choot"em!!


----------

